# Thinking about getting a Female Rat to introduce to my Neutered Male Rat



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

So here is some background: I had two neutered male rats that used to live together until they started fighting and I had them neutered. Than one of my rats, Comet, was very sick with an infection after he was neutered and could not be in the same cage with Zorro because I didn't want to wound reopening and reinfecting. Comet kept getting infections and after exhausting all the medications and procedures and 4 months later there was nothing the vets could do for him. So Comet was euthanized earlier this week. 

Now Zorro is all by himself, and has been since Comet got sick, so about 4 months, and he was very cautious of Comet after the fight before they got neutered. My question is: if I decide to get a new rat I want it to be a female, but I am wondering since Zorro was so cautious of Comet, even though Comet stopped being aggressive towards him when they did see each other after the neutering, would it even be wise to get a new rat for him, and how would I introduce a female to him? Are there any special things I need to be aware of? 

Zorro will be 9 months on the second of March if his age is a factor. 

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

They tend to be really good at remembering things on an individual basis. A lot of rats, especially in abuse cases, will consistently bite the person that abused them, but never anyone else. What I mean by that is, I think he'd know that any new rats were not a threat like Comet was. They recognize things very well by smell.

Two females to one male might be a better dynamic, sort of like a harem. That might make for less problems between them. I believe some neutered males may still display mating behavior and push around just one lady a bit.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Second the 2 girls idea. Sorry to hear about Comet, poor little guy. RIP


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Would I have to do anything special when introducing them other than disquising scents and putting on neutral territory for the first couple of visits?


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

...Well since this thread is pretty much almost a duplicate of my question..


But what if I have two neutered males and got one girl rat?


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

TheServalRat said:


> ...Well since this thread is pretty much almost a duplicate of my question..
> 
> 
> But what if I have two neutered males and got one girl rat?


I would get two girls. I have two intact girls and two neutered boys, and this way they can pair off in different combinations. Also, with a second female around, the boys are less likely to gang up on a girl when she goes into heat.


----------



## TheServalRat (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, my cage could probably fit four rats if the two males got neutered. xD 
I think I'll get dumbos for the girls though. :3


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?Ntt=rat manor &OneResultRedirect=1

This is the cage I have, with obvious floor modifications to avoid bumblefoot. I used plastic cutting boards and twist ties and have had no trouble with feet. I know that it fits two rats nicely, even though it was for a little while and they weren't fully grown at the time. Will it fit three rats though? There is enough room there?


----------

